

Why isn't there a good Scheme/Lisp on LLVM? - wslh
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2143605/why-isnt-there-a-good-scheme-lisp-on-llvm

======
voxx
it's not on llvm, but have you tried clojure? it can call java code and runs
on the jvm. it's pretty cool.

